# ooooppps



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2013)

di calcio non me ne intendo ma pare che asprilla avesse una dote in più: trova la soluzione 
ossignur:racchia:View attachment 7642


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ma che hai?!?!?! Guarda che JB si stranisce se continui così :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2013)

è tornato l'ormone prodigo.....ma si trattiene per poco


si fa per scherzare , anche le aristocratiche piangono.
la verità è che è tutto amore per la scienza


----------



## Leda (19 Ottobre 2013)

Che immagine terrificante :racchia:


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2013)

bizzarra


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

più che altro senza mutande più che contenitive rischia una bella ernia la volpe in foto.
E non solo quella, dopo sai che risate.


----------



## free (25 Ottobre 2013)

di quale dote trattasi?:santarellina:


:mrgreen:


----------

